# Lipliner Recs for Hug Me lipstick?



## gelydh (Apr 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a lipliner to use with Hug Me? I've seen Spice and Subculture recommended a lot, but how do they affect the color of the lipstick? Any cremestick liners that look good with Hug Me (I love cremestick liners!)? 

Thanks!


----------



## madame_morbid (Apr 16, 2008)

I use both those liners with Hug Me.  I like to use Spice if I want to create some fullness by filling in the corners of the lips and leaving the centre of the lip bare, then applying the lipstick over the top.  I use subculture for days when I want the true shade of the lipstick to show as it matches very well. I haven't tried a cremestick liner with it but i think Honey B would go well.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 16, 2008)

I use spice, whirl or stripdown, i blend the liner, apply hug me & love nector or clear gloss center pout of my lips. it looks so pretty. Try them all


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 16, 2008)

*def go for Honey B. I love it. it works so good with pinks/beiges/nudes.

I also love Spice w/ Hug me. It looks really sexy. *


----------

